# Should frer be darker than this 12DPO



## MrsT116

As title suggests, should FRER be darker than 12 DPO? Xx


----------



## tbfromlv

I was freaking out about mine this morning too.. also 12dpo. But you have to remember that You could have implanted later and also, every test has different amounts of dye. Congrats!!


----------



## 3 girlies

No mine was rubbish at 12 dpo. I panicked alot & then got a digi 1-2 lol. Deffo a positive though congrats xx


----------



## MrsT116

Thank you! I might have to get a digi. We've been trying since last March and I'm 34 so really hoping this is it xx


----------



## MrsT116

tbfromlv said:


> I was freaking out about mine this morning too.. also 12dpo. But you have to remember that You could have implanted later and also, every test has different amounts of dye. Congrats!!

Have you got a pic? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks fine. Everyone's are different. Good luck :)


----------



## mummy2lola

I remember hating frer in my first pregnancy because it was the lightest of all the tests at 12dpo (looked exactly like urs) but it’s still a bfp so congratulations xx


----------



## autumnal

Just wanted to say you might not get a positive digi yet- don’t panic if it says negative.. my tests always look light like this at 12dpo all 3 times Ive been pregnant and I never got a positive digital til a couple days after AF was due


----------



## MrsT116

No progression and today's test actually looks a little lighter than 2 days ago. I'm really worried this could be a chemical


----------



## MrsT116

Just to update, I've started spotting and took a frer last night, no line. So this was a chemical :-( I just feel so sad. Months and months of nothing then so excited to see that BFP finally, then this. It sucks x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## mindyb85

MrsT116 said:


> Just to update, I've started spotting and took a frer last night, no line. So this was a chemical :-( I just feel so sad. Months and months of nothing then so excited to see that BFP finally, then this. It sucks x

I’m so sorry love.
I’m sad to say I know how it feels to get your hopes up after trying for what seems like forever just to have it quickly ripped away from you. I’m also 34. I will say this. I had a mc at 7w (baby prob only 5.5 weeks) and me and dh were NOT trying but had one drunk night and boom, by some miracle I’m pregnant again. I read some very interesting studies that show a strong correlation between higher healthy pregnancy rates for women who try immediately after a loss. I think it actually helps prepare our bodies or something but the rate is much higher if you try the very next cycle. Good luck dear!


----------



## MrsT116

mindyb85 said:


> I’m so sorry love.
> I’m sad to say I know how it feels to get your hopes up after trying for what seems like forever just to have it quickly ripped away from you. I’m also 34. I will say this. I had a mc at 7w (baby prob only 5.5 weeks) and me and dh were NOT trying but had one drunk night and boom, by some miracle I’m pregnant again. I read some very interesting studies that show a strong correlation between higher healthy pregnancy rates for women who try immediately after a loss. I think it actually helps prepare our bodies or something but the rate is much higher if you try the very next cycle. Good luck dear!

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. This gives me hope :) I'm sorry for your previous loss, and Congratulations on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## Beccaboo828

I'm sorry to hear about your chemical. Massive hugs. After 6 losses I understand how disheartening and frustrating it can be. I had my last loss March 1st last year and am now 12 week's pregnant. Xx


----------



## mindyb85

MrsT116 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. This gives me hope :) I'm sorry for your previous loss, and Congratulations on your pregnancy xxx

You’re welcome. I’ve been there and remember how helpful it was when women who had been through something similar situations took the time to give me a thoughtful and hopeful reply of their experience. I had many chemical pregnancies in the past, we tried for about 4 years and finally got pregnant with my daughter in 2013. I was on metformin and had lost some weight to a much healthier weight for me and there she was. She’s six now and we had a still born in April plus the 7w mc in dec so I am beyond shocked but it feels different this time than it did with my mc and my sb. Numbers are great. We are right at 7 weeks tomorrow. Symptoms are awful. We’ll get to hopefully see healthy baby again on feb 11! 
Thank you for the congrats, like I said, we are still in shock. I have my daughters pregnancy journal in my signature as well as my mc and this pregnancy journal too. My daughters talks a lot about the CP’s and has a very happy ending. Hopefully this new journey does too :)


----------



## mummy2lola

Awww hun I’m so sorry,nothing I can say will make u feel better right now but just wanted to tell u my story....

With my first I was trying for over 2yrs with not even a hint of a line,I finally got my bfp only for the lines to get fainter and it all be over at 5wks,I didn’t realise how much it would hurt and thought “at least I know I can” without realising I o’d 9 days after the bleeding started and fell pregnant with my forever rainbow baby who is now 9yrs old.fingers crossed that next month is ur month too xx


----------



## autumnal

I’m so sorry about your loss :( hugs!!


----------



## MrsT116

Thank you all so much. I really do appreciate you taking the time to reply. Bleeding is slowing down now thankfully xxx


----------



## MrsKatie

I am so sorry. When I had a miscarriage it totally destroyed me. I was steamrolled by anger and grief, I had no idea. I want to echo the suggestion to try again right away. I had no period between my loss and the next bfp, and that baby turned one today :) Best if luck on this next cycle.


----------

